# logging zum context-path umleiten



## boskop (18. Sep 2006)

Hallo, 

ich überarbeite gerade das Loggin (mit log4J) in einem Tomcat-Projekt. Weiss jemand, wie ich den Logoutput nach MyContext/WEB-INF/log umleiten kann.

Das ganze sollte generisch sein, sprich ich will den Pfad zum Context aus einer Variablen lesen anstatt den absoluten Pfad anzugeben, sonst muss es z.B. auf dem Testsystem wieder angepasst werden.

Hab ich da Zugriff auf eine solche Variable, wie das ja schon mit ${catalina.home} möglich ist?

Danke

boskop


----------



## ervo (16. Dez 2006)

Ja der Beitrag ist ja schon ein bissl´ älter. Aber ich hab gerade das gleiche Probelm. In der log4j.properties kann man zwar relative Pfade angeben, Ich würde gern in dem Log-Dir des Tomcat ein separates File für meine Anwendung anlegen. Falls da jemand was weiss, wär ein Hinweis nett.

Grüsse


----------



## Anselmus (18. Dez 2006)

benutze auch grade log4j mit tomcat um ein paart geänderte klassen im tomcat core mit eigenem logger zu loggen...

mit folgenden eintrag macht er das logfile auch in logs:



```
log4j.appender.A1.File=../logs/logfile.log
```

leider funktioniert das nur, wenn man den tomcat "von hand" aus bin startet. wenn er aber als win service gestartet wird, landet das logfile in windows/logs...

hat jemand ne ahnung was ich da machen kann?


----------



## Clip (7. Feb 2007)

hm, schonmal so probiert:

```
log4j.appender.A1.File=${catalina.base}/logs
```


----------



## cheval (28. Apr 2007)

Hello!

Good Site!


----------



## pettinger (6. Jun 2007)

boskop hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich überarbeite gerade das Loggin (mit log4J) in einem Tomcat-Projekt. Weiss jemand, wie ich den Logoutput nach MyContext/WEB-INF/log umleiten kann.
> 
> ...



Dieser Post ist schon alt... Aber vielleicht interessiert es ja noch jemanden.

In der web.xml:

<context-param>
	<param-name>webAppRootKey</param-name>
	<param-value>someapp.root</param-value>
</context-param>

In der log4j.properties:

log4j.appender.logfile.File=${someapp.root}/WEB-INF/logs/someapp.log

Gruß

pettinger


----------

